# Crucial M4 an SATA 2 anschliessen?



## RaZZ (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo leute habe mir die Crucial M4 bestellt isses möglich diese an einem SATA II port anzuschliessen?

Und falls nicht  gibts da lösungen SATA 3.0 Nachzurüsten ?

das hätte ich so oder so vor.. xD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

Klar ist das möglich!
Du verlierst lediglich etwas sequentielle Lese- und Schreibleistung, aber das ist vernachlässigbar. 
Welches Mainboard hast du denn?
Sata 3 nachrüsten kann ich grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen.

Schau mal im SSD Sammelthread vorbei, das wurde dort heute auch schon diskutiert!


----------



## steinschock (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, das geht.

Nachrüsten macht kein Sinn durch die zusätzlichen Latenzen ist das eher langsamer.
Abgesehen davon ist es so oder so kaum schneller.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

Joar wurde irgendwie schon alles gesagt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

Jep das SATAIII Anschluss bringt nur was wenn er native an die CPU angebunden ist und das ist erst mit den ganz neuen Chipsätzen möglich, die älteren behelfen sich mit einem Marvell Zusatz Controller der aber wie schon gesagt für den Fisch ist.


----------



## KönigKunde (5. Juli 2011)

Betreibe seit kurzen eine crucial m4-128gb-sata3, an dem sata2-Anschluß meines Boards. Läuft bis jetzt absolut problemlos.
Hier findest du meine as-ssd-Werte:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uft-bitte-werte-ueberpruefen.html#post3158083

MfG
k.k


----------



## RaZZ (6. Juli 2011)

So sry dass ich mich jetzt erst melde war so stark mit dem Steam Summer Deals beschäftigt *gg*

Ich besitze ein Asus P7P55D mit nem Intel Core I5 Quadcore und 4 GB DDR3 Kingston hyper X (wird demnächst aufgerüstet) 

Naja dann bin ich ja beruhigt wegen den Anschluss


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt kein Problem und ich habe sogar fast das gleiche Board und evtl. die gleiche CPU, bei mir funktioniert der Vorgänger, die c300, erste Sahne. 
Einfach an den ersten Sata 2-Port hängen und Spaß damit haben!


----------



## RaZZ (9. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kein Problem und ich habe sogar fast das gleiche Board und evtl. die gleiche CPU, bei mir funktioniert der Vorgänger, die c300, erste Sahne.
> Einfach an den ersten Sata 2-Port hängen und Spaß damit haben!


 


Gestern SSD angekommen...  mann  ist das Geil ne SSD zu haben


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Juli 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern SSD angekommen...  mann  ist das Geil ne SSD zu haben



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Benchmarks sind gern gesehen.


----------



## RaZZ (9. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Benchmarks sind gern gesehen.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier bitte sehr bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Tyler (11. September 2011)

Sorry, ich hol's nochmal hervor!

Warum ist denn hier so ein riesen Unterschied zwischen den Benches von RaZZ und KönigKunde?
Besonders im *Seq Schreiben* (97/160) und *4K-64T Lesen* (176/75)?

Auch im 4K Schreiben und 4K-64T Schreiben liegt das 64er Modell weit vorne. Warum? Müsste das nicht andersherum sein?
Da würde es sich ja viel eher lohnen 2x das 64er Modell zu nehmen, da es überall die besseren Werte hat. Außer Seq Schreiben, was ja nicht gerade ausschlaggebend wäre... Was'n da los?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

Besonders der 4k Wert hängt sehr stark mit der CPU zusammen, der Wert reagiert extrem positive auf eine Übertaktung und auch ob die Stromsparfunktionen der CPU abgeschaltet sind.


----------

